# Impact chucks



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've talked in the past of using a 3/8 chuck in impact drivers. Now have a 1/2 chuck that fits on a 1/2 impact driver. This allows me to drill the biggest hole with one hand. This one was bought off ebay for $20. After further research I found a much beefier one http://www.lfausa.com/reichel_3.html BTW, Plumber Rick taught me this trick, gotta give him credit or I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you have your accountant hold that chuck when you took the pic. My hands sure don't look that purdy.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't care who you are that's funny


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It is funny, well played sir.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Glad you see the humor in that GJ. But seriously, what kind of holes, and bits are we talking about? And are we talking about a standard impact gun, I.E. tire changer? If it makes holes quicker and easier I'm on board. How does it work in remodel app's. Some of the old houses I go into seem to have been built by carpenters with stock in nail companies. Can I do 4- 5/8" holes all the way down to 1- 3/8"? Gimmie da skinny, I'm curious.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Drill holes with an impact? Sounds as if someone is trying to drill through concrete. This is what I use

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CDcQ8wIwBA#

Max 6" core bit


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Glad you see the humor in that GJ. But seriously, what kind of holes, and bits are we talking about? And are we talking about a standard impact gun, I.E. tire changer? If it makes holes quicker and easier I'm on board. How does it work in remodel app's. Some of the old houses I go into seem to have been built by carpenters with stock in nail companies. Can I do 4- 5/8" holes all the way down to 1- 3/8"? Gimmie da skinny, I'm curious.


True Dat Mike. Some little piggys build their houses out of NAILS.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not talking about drilling concrete. My 1/4 impact driver with a 3/8 makita chuck is my #1 drilling tool into wood or metal. Now with the 1/2 chuck and my dewalt 1/2 impact driver, it'll beat my right angle drill in regards to torque. The right angle only shines in regards in limited space. The only disadvantage to the impact driver is noise.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I use Lennox 1 tooth hole saws for 1-3/8" thru 3-5/8". So using an impact driver you will get a quicker cut? Will you lose any life on your bits? I use a Timberwolf, and it works well for me. But I'm always on the look out for something better. Are you using self feeders? Is there less likelyhood of binding and kickback? I'm not being a smartass, I'm intrigued by this. If it works, hell I'll buy one tomorrow. I have new house roughs coming out the wazoo. Anything to shave precious time is welcomed.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Elimination of binding and kickback is the biggest reason for using drivers. totally eliminates them. Ask rick(from TX) how he likes his.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Give me a couple days and i'll try to make a video of a side by side comparision. Give me a reason to actually use my camcorder.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got a 1/4 V18 Milwaukee impact and I think my hammer drill will only be used for hammer drilling in the future. While the M18 is smaller and lighter, the V18 works with my nicad batteries so I'll get more life out of that kit.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you get the 3/8 makita impact chuck to go with it?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not yet, but will soon.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

please post a video i am extremely curious as to what you are talking about


----------

